# '69 Chevrolet Chevelle.



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Just completed this one. its AMT's 1969 Chevelle SS396.
Since it really isnt that great a kit....... I decided to build it as a Yenko Supercar. A little sandpaper and a dremel tool helped take all the SS396 emblems off.
FredCadyDecals really make this kit. 





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks great! I really admire you guys that go the extra mile with the engine wiring and details like that!

Wayne


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Is it me or were the years 68-71 mighty fine years for the american auto? Maybe I'm biased. The big bumper anemic years that followed are something we should hold our heads in shame for...


----------



## Z28Camaro (Aug 5, 2006)

No it isnt just you. Most Americans and car companies know that 68-*72* were the best years for American auto. Many believe that 72 was the peak of auto engineering.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, really nice CJ. :thumbsup: 

Yeah the mid to late 70s cars, low compression engines, big bumpers and bland.
The 50s and 60s were style and peformance all the way.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Z28Camaro said:


> No it isnt just you. Most Americans and car companies know that 68-*72* were the best years for American auto. Many believe that 72 was the peak of auto engineering.


Didn't they start messing around with compression about 71 to suit the needs of coming unleaded fuel cars?

I think we hit rock bottom in the 80's sometime.

Oh: nice Chevelle, CJ. I have a soft spot for them. My first car was a '65 Chevelle. Family sedan that it was...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job cjtorino ! Thing looks like it's moving even while it's standing still. I'm a '60 Chevy fan myself, but they sure ain't makin' 'em like they used to.
Dabbler


----------

